# Made $1249.64



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

Last week I made good junk of money. After the 20% commission I got like $998.55 deposit in to my account. AWESOME week.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

DAMN. That's awesome.

So how many hours did you work last week, and what sort of rides were you getting?


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like a good week. I think memorial weekend was pretty good for everyone. Im curious how many hours that was too. And also how many total miles driven?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> Last week I made good junk of money. After the 20% commission I got like $998.55 deposit in to my account. AWESOME week.


That is an impressive deposit. My first question would be: how many miles did you drive to make that $998? Some of it would depend on surges, but I would guess that you drove at least 700 miles? That would put guestimated costs at around $400?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Luckyyyyyy


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I dint know how many miles I drove but I was working when every driver logs out around 3:00 in the morning till 11:00 am. Requests were coming in left to right Lol. I didn't get good surge fares but I was busy the whole time. I'm planning to go on vacation to see my family in Minnesota on the 10th so I had to bust ass off.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I dint know how many miles I drove but I was working when every driver logs out around 3:00 in the morning till 11:00 am. Requests were coming in left to right Lol. I didn't get good surge fares but I was busy the whole time. I'm planning to go on vacation to see my family in Minnesota on the 10th so I had to bust ass off.


Hi Sharmarke,

You touch upon the reason why I like Uber so much. For all of their faults (Uber) the one thing it provides me as a black car Operator is a new income stream. This is on top of my usual regulars and income derived from my direct accounts.

I have a young family and have quickly learnt three kids under eight years old are a very expensive cost to bear.

Whilst expense accounts have tightened up in the corporate world and executives are restrained from ordering Limos as much as they used to the shift of traditional taxi clients to Uber Black has been a God send.

So I'll happily support their technology and subscribe to their commissions because They underwrite my annual earnings nicely.

In fact I'm so happy at the way it's going, only today I put down a deposit on a family cruise holiday which we'll take next year. Something that will provide me and my family with memories for years to come.


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Sharmarke,
> 
> You touch upon the reason why I like Uber so much. For all of their faults (Uber) the one thing it provides me as a black car Operator is a new income stream. This is on top of my usual regulars and income derived from my direct accounts.
> 
> ...


It seems uber black is booming in Sydney, I hope it stays that way because here in San Diego Uberx crushed their market. One of my friend drives uber black last weekend on Saturday he only made $25 I was surprised.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a real possibility that UberX will cut into Uber Black and it's takings. Any damage done is purely collateral as UBER X targets traditional taxi folkthat are looking for a cheaper alternative where is UBER Black targets Taxi folk who are a little bit more discerning and don't mind paying a little bit extra than Cabs. 

As you go up the personal transport totem pole costs rise and there should be fewer vehicles providing that service. The big mistake some black operators made here in Sydney was that they thought Uber could provide all of their financial requirements. They overcapitalised on vehicles & had no existing regulars to underwrite their costs. 

UberX only Launched here about two months ago. At the same time Uber black was given a rate increase which was good. Turnover definitely did drop but that is the way it should be.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Memorial day week/weekend was good for me, but seems demand is half since then.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> It seems uber black is booming in Sydney, I hope it stays that way because here in San Diego Uberx crushed their market. One of my friend drives uber black last weekend on Saturday he only made $25 I was surprised.


Hi Sharmarke, I wouldn't say it's a booming. Since Uber X began turnover has dropped. It used to be really easy to get the "weekend wheels incentive" each week that require a car to carry out 20 jobs between 5 PM Friday and midnight Sunday.

Before you UberX and the price rise you could go out there and bank on two to three jobs an hour during the busy periods.

Now it seems like we run an average of 1-1.5 jobs per hour. But I'm not complaining as the average price of each job has almost doubled to $40-$50 dollars. Black cars should never be pitched at high turnover, low cost users. That is NOT their transport role.

The 20 job incentive is worth $250.00 so I try and send another driver or my wife out with a regular job and then the task of getting a few UBER jobs whilst I rest up.

It a bit like playing the Poker Machines (Slot Machines) knowing you'll get the feature after 20 spins!


----------

